
Which Providers Support DNSSEC and SSHFP with a REST API? - SunSparc
I am compiling a list of Domain registrars&#x2F;managed DNS providers that support: DNSSEC, SSHFP, and have a REST API.<p>I am somewhat surprised that DNSSEC and SSHFP are not more popular. Then again, considering the adoption rates of IPv6, I should probably not be surprised.
======
SunSparc
Here is my current list:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZJl3gc2Eg8q_fHxh_QDo...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZJl3gc2Eg8q_fHxh_QDoSiozejkMvOl_4KRVkrITLqc/edit?usp=sharing)

If anyone has more suggestions, feel free to let me know. I would love to see
more options show up for these services.

------
xxdesmus
CloudFlare has DNSSEC and a REST API
([https://api.cloudflare.com/](https://api.cloudflare.com/)) but not SSHFP at
this time, that's likely coming in the not too distant future though.

I believe Rage4 [https://rage4.com/](https://rage4.com/) checks all the boxes
you're looking for.

Disclaimer: I work at CloudFlare.

~~~
SunSparc
Thanks. CloudFlare and Rage4 are on my list. CloudFlare was one of the first
places I looked.

